# Easy Recipes? Please Share!



## Jill (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm not talented in the kitchen so wanted to start another Easy Recipe thread to help myself and others




Plus, even those here who are good / talented cooks probably have less time to be in the kitchen given the time of year (so nice to be outside enjoying our horses!).

Sonya, I think you once shared a REALLY good and easy one for pizza turn overs using french bread dough -- do you still have that one? I lost my copy.

Thanks!

Jill


----------



## Sonya (Apr 13, 2008)

It's funny you ask...hubby just made it for me last night since I've been sick. You can put whatever you want in them as far as veggies/meat goes, here is what we put in them:

Calzones (2 large calzones)

1 roll of pillsbury french bread dough

1-2 sliced or chopped green pepper

1 onion sliced or chopped

sliced mushrooms (raw or canned)

about 10 slices of salomi

sliced pepperoni

shredded italian cheese (kraft makes a mix of moz, prov, and others)

sliced or chopped jalepenos (we use the jar kind)

ranch dressing or spagetti sauce

roll out the french dough and stretch it (it comes apart really easy, you don't even need to use a roller), cut it in half...put all the veggies/meat on half of each piece of dough and fold the remaning half up over top the veggies/meat and pinch the edges together. Bake on a greased cookie sheet at 350 for about 30-35 mins. Serve with ranch dressing or spagetti sauce to dip in. Prep time is very easy and quick...10-15 mins tops and hardly no dishes what so ever...cutting board and a knife and that's it. This will make 2 adult size calzones. We tried once putting the spagetti sauce in the calzone and it turned out soggy so I always serve it on the side.


----------



## RainSong (Apr 13, 2008)

Sonya said:


> It's funny you ask...hubby just made it for me last night since I've been sick. You can put whatever you want in them as far as veggies/meat goes, here is what we put in them:
> 
> Calzones (2 large calzones)
> 
> (snipped for brevity)


Oh man. I saved that one in a heartbeat!! I have a friend and a husband who both LOVE pizza. We're sooooo going to have to try it soon!

Hey, can I put in a request here? Anyone have any GOOD homemade spaghetti sauce recipes?? Hubby doesn't much care for the store brands mostly, but is OK with some Prego sauces- he just doesn't like veggies. Little does he know that if I make my own, I'm probably going to very finely chop (food processor style) onions and stuff to put in it!! MWHAHAHA. Take that.


----------



## Leeana (Apr 13, 2008)

Its a boring rainy day, i feel like cooking ...great timing Jill! Im thinking about making a peanut butter pie YUM





We have a small pizza place in town that makes calizones, we get the Ham & Cheese calizone


----------



## nootka (Apr 13, 2008)

VERY simple tomato sauce (friend Bill gave me this one, he is an amazing cook, but most of all, his mantra is simplicity):

Take 8 or so cans (the small ones) of the diced tomatoes (I used the italian herb ones, he often uses the plain), and open them up. Use a large, stainless cooking pot, and start out your burner on medium-high.

First of all, though you will dice up an onion or two, depending on your taste for onion. Finely mince three or four cloves of garlic, and saute the onions first in a dab of olive oil til they begin to get clear, then add the garlic and stir around a bit, til they are heated through (don't brown them).

Put in the cans of tomatoes and heat it up til it's almost boiling, then turn it down to simmer, stirring occasionally for a half-hour on up to a few hours.

I would think if you wanted to add vegetables, you could, just dice them and saute them in with the onions. You could conceivably puree this sauce to make it smoother, but I like the chunks of veggie and tomato.

Last time I made it, I floated some of those already-prepared meatballs in it and some whole, cleaned small crimini mushrooms, then brought them to a boil and served with cheese ravioli.

Sprinkle on some shredded parmesan reggiano and it's reallllly good. Simply so. I make enough to refrigerate and use for about two to three meals. That same amount would probably last just you, hub and Nathan for three meals or more.


----------



## CrescentMinis (Apr 13, 2008)

*Homemade Spaghetti Sauce *

(it's better with the veggies!!) My kids eat this veggies and all & they can be picky.

- 2 lbs. ground beef or turkey, browned

Toss in with the browned meat:

- 1 green bell pepper, diced

- 1 large onion, diced

- 3 stalks celery, chopped

- 1/2 lb chopped mushrooms

- lots of minced garlic

Add:

- large can Campbell's tomato soup

- large can tomato sauce

- 1 packet spaghetti seasoning

- salt/pepper to taste

- 2 tablespoons sugar

- dash Worcestershire sauce

Simmer on low heat for a couple of hours and you've got dinner made for the next few days.

So *Leeana*,

What's in the Peanut Butter Pie (besides peanut butter



)? I have a recipe for that we LOVE (ours us a cream cheese, whipped topping concoction in an Oreo crust), but maybe yours is different and I would like to hear about it!

(hope this only posts once, i had to try a couple of times for some reason)


----------



## RainSong (Apr 13, 2008)

I'm looking for sneaky veggie additions. I don't mind onions and olives, hubby does. Neither of us cares for the taste of bell peppers, or mushrooms, but Nathan will eat pizza with all of the above (other then bells- I think maybe the taste is too strong? He's eaten it before, could just have been an "off" day LOL).

If I make the onion small enough (and tomato, too), hubby'll eat them. I'm pondering if I could do similiar with brocolli in a tomato-based sauce? Would it throw the taste off too much?

.... I am so saving BOTH of those recipes...



THANK YOU!


----------



## Leeana (Apr 13, 2008)

I had to run into town and buy some ingredients, i had a craving for peanut butter pie



. Its really simple, i can make it, therefore it must be simple



. Yes, its pretty much like yours

(this makes 2 9" pies)

1 8oz package of Cream Chease

1.5 Cups of powder sugar

1 Cup of peanut butter

1 Cup of milk

16oz of Whip Cream

2 9" Graham Cracker Crusts

Beat cream chease and suger together. Mix in PB and milk. Beat until really smooth. Beat in whipped cream. Poor into 2 9" graham cracker crusts, then drizzle with chocolate ...add nuts if you like and set inside the fridge until its firm and then


----------



## CrescentMinis (Apr 13, 2008)

That's the one! It does not last long around here. We all love it and go back for seconds. Try the chocolate crust sometime, it's really good!


----------



## Pepipony (Apr 13, 2008)

Rachel Ray has some great cookbooks for 30 minute meals, her latest one has easy,45 and 60 minute ones as well. They are also broken down by type of meat.


----------



## lilmiraclesfarm (Apr 13, 2008)

I have a really easy party desert. Its always a party favorite

*[SIZE=12pt]Mexican Dip[/SIZE]*

Ingredients:

(2) Fat Free Cream Cheese

(1) Shredded Cheese, Cheddar & Mozzarella

(1) Refried Beans

(1) Mild Salsa

(1) Tortila Chips - I like the scoops ones.

Take a deep pan - like a brownie pan deep

-First, you take the cream cheese and spread it evenly throught the bottom of the pan

-Second, you take the refried beans and spread that over the cream cheese evenly

-Third, you take the sala and spread that evenly over the beans. ( I don't like a thick salsa, so I make a thin layer)

-Fourth, Take your cheese and sprinkle that all over until you can no longer see the salsa.

Last, Bake 450 Degrees until the cheese melts and starts to brown lightly.

Take it out let cool for a few minutes so you don't burn your mouth and serve with your chips.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 13, 2008)

Oh great recipes so far guys! I want to try that Mexican Dip!

Here one ...a VERY simple potato salad now that the warm weather is upon us. Serve with burgers or hot dogs and bakes beans.

POTATO SALAD

You will need:

Hellman's Light Mayonaise

Hellman's Sandwich Spread

Yellow mustard

A small onion

Small apple (optional)

Peel and cut up potatoes in small squares.

Boil until tender but not mushy.

Add your chopped onion and apples.

Fold in Mayo and Sandwich Spread...to site. (I like mine creamy but not overly creamy.)

Add in a bit of mustard.

Hint: The mustard I add is mostly to give it the color and to add a little zing to it. Don't get too generous with the mustard!


----------



## CyndiM (Apr 13, 2008)

I make a sugar free (almost) pie.

You will need:

1 Gramham cracker crust, the large 2 extra serving size.

1 small box sugar free jello

1 tub 8oz cool whip sugar free

3 6oz containers of yogurt (sugar free) same flavor as jello, or plain can be used.

1/4 C of water

Fruit (optional)

Bring water to a boil. Dissolve jello in the water. Fold in yogurt. Fold in cool whip. (Don't over stir, or you will make it too runny.) Add fruit if you want and pour into the crust. Refrigerate until set. (Sets up like a mouse)

I use fruit usually, it just adds a little more. I also use some dabs of cool whip on the top for decorating. If you want to put this in parfait glasses you could and it would be even less sugar.

This pie is really yummy and if you weren't told, you would not know it was sugar free. Whenever I take it somewhere it is gone in a flash. I'm going to make a lemon one tomorrow hubby has been asking for some kind of desert. LOL


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Apr 14, 2008)

Boy those recipes sound great! Here's a quick casserole that's easy and can be doubled or tripled if you have guests.

Hamburger Casserole

Brown one pound of ground beef or turkey and drain.

Boil one cup of elbow macaroni until tender and drain.

Mix meat and macaroni together in large bowl and add the following ingredients:

1 can of cream of mushroom

1 can of vegetable soup

8 oz of sour cream

salt & pepper to taste

Mix together and pour in casserole dish. Bake at 350 until bubbly.

You're going to love it!


----------



## Just Us N Texas (Apr 14, 2008)

Here's a quick dessert for unexpected guests, or to take. I call it a mountain pie, others call it a dump cake. Anywat, here it is:

1 cup flour

1cup sugar

l cup milk

1 stick of butter

1tbsp. baking powder

pinch salt.

1 can fruit any kind

Melt in a casserole dish, the stick of butter. Roll to cover bottom evenly.

Combine sugar, flour, milk and salt, and baking powder, and mix well. When mixed, drizzle into casserole dish with butter. Do not mix the butter in the batter, just drizzle the batter over the butter. (Tongue Twister)

Drain liquid from can of fruit, and spoon fruit into the batter in clumps. Bake in 350 degree oven until brown on top. About 30-40 minutes. It is oh so good, and it is so easy, and you can use any kind of fruit you want. Even fresh! I usually cut back on the sugar if I am using canned fruit.


----------



## dreamlandnh (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is one that my kids like...poor man's beef strognoff

ground 1 lb hamburg

pre cook 1 bag egg noodles

Mix together

8 oz sour cream

2 cans cream of chicken soup

1 can milk (soup can)

Then mix soup mixture in with hamburg and noodles.

Season to liking. My kids love it.

Another great place to look is kraftfoods, you can get a free magazine from them too.


----------



## Charley (Apr 14, 2008)

Here is a recipe for breakfast:

I make these in one serving baking dishes.

Cook bacon until crisp, set aside to cool. Crumble.

Spray baking dish with oil, tear up day old bread (the best is french bread in the long loaves) enough to fill the serving dish

Beat together an egg, 1/3 cup skim milk, salt & pepper, a dash of nutmeg

Place one half of the bread in the baking dish, top with half of the bacon, pour in half of the egg mixture. (you can add sauted onions, green peppers, mushrooms if you like) then top with the remaining bread, bacon and egg mixture. Top with shredded cheese and shake some parmesan cheese on top. Bake at 375 degrees for 20 minutes until the top browns.


----------



## OhHorsePee (Apr 14, 2008)

I made a new chocolate cheesecake recipe and I am very surprised how well it turned out. It is the best I have made (chocolate) so far.

Preheat oven to 325

Crust

15 whole original graham crackers crushed

3 TBLSP sugar

5 TBLSP melted margerine/butter

Mix together the ingredients and press into a 13x9 bake pan and set in fridge.

Cake

5 pkg cream cheese softened

1 cup sugar

1 TBSP vanilla

1 1/2 cups of sour cream

1 large pkg of Jello Chocolate Instant pudding/pie filling

4 eggs

Mix together the cream cheese, vanilla and sugar until well blended. Blend in the sour cream. Slowly blend in the Pudding/pie pkg. Add the eggs one at a time until they are just blended in. Pour oven crust and bake for 1 hour and 10 minutes or until you can pull out a clean tooth pick from center. Refrigerate for at least 6 hours


----------



## Sonya (Apr 14, 2008)

> Here is a recipe for breakfast:
> I make these in one serving baking dishes.
> 
> Cook bacon until crisp, set aside to cool. Crumble.
> ...


ooh, this recipe sounds great...even easier would be to buy the microwavable bacon...or even the oscar meyer bacon in the pouch...I'm all about easy! I'm going to try this on Wednesday...thankyou!


----------



## Bess Kelly (Apr 15, 2008)

We make a similar breakfast casserole but, have been using hash brown type shredded potatoes instead of bread. My daughter and I have to cooke the bread ones far longer than most as we like well done eggs



You can use cooked sausage vice bacon, also. It's yummy, even for a quick dinner.


----------



## Charley (Apr 15, 2008)

Oh....wow...bet it would be good with half hash browns and topped with half the bread. I will have to try that.


----------



## Kathy2m (Apr 15, 2008)

I make calzones similar to Sonya's but I use pizza dough and pizza sauce, stuff with what ever you like.

Ham and Cheese bundles, are pretty easy too.

ham and swiss cheese cut into bite size pieces add about 1 tbs spicy mustard and 1/2 tsp. garlic powder. Mix well. Take cresent rolls instead of tearing them apart pinch the seams of 2 of them togeather put a scoop of the ham mix in the middle bring up the corners of the cresents pinch all seams to close, bake at about 20 minutes until golden brown. Kathy


----------



## Trinity_Acres (Apr 15, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]Hey all![/SIZE]

I love recipes! I'm home recovering from surgery and doing great. So I thought I would jump online quick. Here is one of our favorite quick and very easy recipes. Reheated leftovers are great!!

*COWBOY CHOW*

2 lg cans of Bush's Baked Beans (I use different flavors all the time so I can't say which is best)

1 cup of BBQ Sauce (We use Sweet Baby Rays)

1 medium onion (diced)

1 28oz can of diced tomatoes (do not drain)

1 cup frozen corn (or canned corn - drained)

1# of kielbasa (reg. or beef) cut into bite size pieces

½ tsp garlic powder or 1-2 cloves fresh garlic - minced

In a large pot, sautée onions (and garlic if using fresh) in butter until tender. Add beans, tomatoes, corn, BBQ sauce, garlic powder and kielbasa. Heat throughly until corn is tender. (Approx. 15 minutes altho, I've let it simmer for an hour or more! Just don't forget to stir.) The longer it simmers the better it is. Serve with cornbread. Mmmmm Mmmmmm good!


----------



## Miniv (Apr 15, 2008)

This is my "No Name One Pot Wonder" for people that like pasta.

I don't have exact amounts for ingredients because I tend to just throw things together....






Cook a 1 lb package of pasta (shells, macaroni, whatever) according to instructions. Drain and return to the pot. Keep on low heat.

Add either 3 or 4 heaping Tablespoons of soft margarine ....... or 4 Tablespoons measured cubed. Stir in and allow to melt.

Add 1/2 cup (or more) Parmesan Cheese, 1/8 to 1/4 tsp garlic powder, 1 rounded tsp. oregano, 1 rounded tsp. basil. Toss/Stir.

1 cup frozen vegetables (whatever you have available), and a 1/2 cup to a cup of whatever cooked leftover meat you have. If you don't have any meat or prefer not to use any......that's fine too.

*Optional -- If I have it available I add a little bit of chopped onion and/or a few sliced mushrooms.

Continue stirring over very low heat until the frozen vegies are warmed..........Serve in bowls!

Good for up to 4 people. Takes less than 30 minutes to make.


----------



## tnovak (Apr 16, 2008)

Miniv said:


> This is my "No Name One Pot Wonder" for people that like pasta.
> 
> I don't have exact amounts for ingredients because I tend to just throw things together....
> 
> ...



Lotsa good recipes iin this post!!!!! I like to cook so I'll be trying one or two or three on my next day off work!


----------



## KenBen (Apr 17, 2008)

Good recipes. I love to cook and bake. I am always looking for new ways to cook. Here is a good muffin recipe the kids will like

A basic banana muffin is made extraordinary with a cinnamon-and-brown-sugar streusel topping."

INGREDIENTS:

1 1/2 cups all-purpose flour

1 teaspoon baking soda

1 teaspoon baking powder

1/2 teaspoon salt

3 bananas, mashed

3/4 cup white sugar 1 egg, lightly beaten

1/3 cup butter, melted or 1/3 cup of oil

1/3 cup packed brown sugar

2 tablespoons all-purpose flour

1/8 teaspoon ground cinnamon

1 tablespoon butter

DIRECTIONS:

1. Preheat oven to 375 degrees F (190 degrees C). Lightly grease 10 muffin cups, or line with muffin papers.

2. In a large bowl, mix together 1 1/2 cups flour, baking soda, baking powder and salt. In another bowl, beat together bananas, sugar, egg and melted butter. Stir the banana mixture into the flour mixture just until moistened. Spoon batter into prepared muffin cups.

3. In a small bowl, mix together brown sugar, 2 tablespoons flour and cinnamon. Cut in 1 tablespoon butter until mixture resembles coarse cornmeal. Sprinkle topping over muffins.

4. Bake in preheated oven for 18 to 20 minutes, until a toothpick inserted into center of a muffin comes out clean.

KenBen


----------



## Laura (Apr 17, 2008)

[SIZE=12pt]You can sneak blended green beans or carrots into your sauce...shhhhh~LOL I'm lucky that both Steve and the kids are BIG veggies eaters, but I know that is not the case for many people.[/SIZE]

As a change up from regular spaghetti, I make spaghetti bake a lot. I add mushrooms, onions, lots of minced garlic and occasional peppers to pre-made sauce. I usually serve it with a spinach salad. I quick steam Zac's spinach in a glass bowl in the microwave, since he can't chew it well raw yet.

Prepare your sauce & pasta (any type you like) as usual. It calls for 8 oz of pasta.

Spray an oven safe pan with cooking spray or wipe w/oil, pour in your drained, cooked pasta

mix 1 raw egg and 1/2 C. of parmesan cheese with pasta

spread approx. 1/2 to 1 C of sour cream over the top of the pasta

Pour your sauce over that and top with shredded cheese

Bake at 350 for about an hour until cheese starts to brown. If everything is hot (pasta & sauce), you really only need to cook it 1/2 that time. You can make it up ahead of time too, but don't bake it. You can pop it in the oven about an hour before you are ready to eat. I make BIG batches of this for big family meals.

Another favorite here is Chicken Pot Pie.

I use 1 small bag of frozen veggies

a few cooked & diced chicken breasts (GREAT for leftover turkey!)

2 deep dish pie crusts ( I buy the generic ones in the aluminum pans)

1 onion

mushrooms if I have them

1 can of cream of mushroom soup (you can use cream of chicken)

minced garlic

Cavender's seasoning (although due to MSG we're switching over to a MSG free blended spice)

salt & pepper

Cookie sheet

Leave the frozen veggies out while prepping everything, so they can start to thaw.

Preheat oven to about 350 and pop in ONE pie crust JUST until it starts to get a light gold. That will be your bottom crust. Set aside

Using a big electric skillet

Dice and cook chicken breasts (I just pan cook w/ a little olive oil) set aside

Pour in a little more olive oil and cook the onions if you're addding peppers add them too, then add the mushrooms, cook slowly until softened & then add the garlic-it gets *bitter * if burned!

Add soup (do not add water) and veggies, warm and stir pretty constantly to prevent scorching

Place the pie crust you lightly browned on the cookie sheet (in it's pan) and pour entire mixture into it and tip the other raw pie crust onto the top, removing it from the pan (if it has one) and pinch the edges together. Make a few vent slices in the top for steam and cook on a MIDDLE rack at about 350, until the top pie crust is done.

I also use Phyllo dough occasionally for the top crust or flattened raw biscuits. This is a trial and error type of recipe, add what you like and use whatever veggies you prefer. I like mine mounded up high, so we add lots of stuff



The cookie sheet protects your oven from spills AND this will be HOT and easy to slop onto your hands when removing it from the oven.

My whole family LOVES this and it's on Mia's "let's have that for dinner" list this week



It's another thing you can make up ahead, then put in the oven about 30 minutes to an hour before you're ready to eat.


----------



## barnbum (Apr 17, 2008)

This one will win in the easiest and possibly the most delicious categoies.





Muffins

1 cake mix--I use dark chocolate

1 15 oz can of pumpkin

Mix.

Put in 12 paper lined muffin tins.

Oven on 375, bake 15-20 minutes.

I cut them in half and spray whipped cream on them

Heavenly.


----------



## Sterling (Apr 18, 2008)

barnbum said:


> This one will win in the easiest and possibly the most delicious categoies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Karla this sounds yummy AND easy! Question.....Do you do up the cake mix with all the ingredients that the box says to...or just cake mix and can of pumpkin and that's all?


----------



## Margo_C-T (Apr 18, 2008)

OK--it's yet another WINDY spring day, and I'm in the house figuring a materials list to build a fence...I came over here to read, and have been 'sucked in' by this thread!!








Here's two recipes from my very dear friend Sarah C., an irrepressable optimist who lived life to the fullest despite diabetes and near-total loss of sight---she would love knowing they are being passed along to you younger folks!

A variation on the breakfast idea--is MEANT to be made the day before, refrigerated overnight, then just popped into the oven the next AM! Easy AND delicious!

Sarah's Breakfast Casserole

6 slices frozen bread 1 lb. pkg. sausage(I like Jimmy Dean 'regular')

1 jar Kraft "Olde English" cheese spread 1 pt. Half n Half (2 c.)

6 eggs 1 4 oz. can chopped green chile (opt.)

Seasonings as desired(salt/seasoned salt, pepper, celery salt, etc.)

'Crumble' and fry sausage, drain off excess fat, set aside

Beat 6 eggs well;add Half n Half and desired seasonings. Place froz. bread slices in botton of 9" X 13", buttered (could use Pam or such) casserole pan; spread w/ 'Olde English' spread, and green chiles if using. Gently pour egg mix over bread. Top w/ crumbled cooked sausage. Cover and let set in fridge at least 8 hours. Uncover, cook in moderate oven (325-350 degrees; may vary according to your location and altitude) until the surface is bubbly( that is @ 30-45 min.--I don't preheat the oven, just put it in when the oven is turned on.) This will serve 6-12 people, OR, it keeps VERY well covered in the fridge, and reheats well in the microwave. I serve it with Picante salsa, too!

Sarah's Dump Cake

Grease a 9" x 13" x 2" pan. Dump 20 oz. crushed pineapple & spread evenly. Dump and spread 1 can pie cherries. Spread 1 box yellow cake mix. Spread 1 c. chopped pecans. Top w/ 1 stick margarine, thinly sliced. Bake 1 hr.+/-, @ 350 degrees(sea level).

Oven Stew (easy and pretty quick to prepare; takes a while to cook, but very tasty for a family meal!)

1 1/2 lb. cut up stew meat

Cut-up carrots, onions, bell pepper

1 can each, Golden Mushroom and Cream of Celery Soup(Campbells)

Mix all ingredients in a 9" x 13" x 2" casserole dish; cover w/ foil and seal well, cook in slow oven(300 degrees)@ 3 hours.

I can't remember if I've made the Dump Cake; have made the other two(not lately, because there is usually only me to cook for...)-but both I've made are GOOD, and I ate a Dump Cake that SARAH made, and loved it(that's why I asked for the recipe!) The breakfast casserole is especially nice at holidays when family visits, because it can be made ahead, then just popped into the oven in the AM!)

Margo


----------



## barnbum (Apr 18, 2008)

Sterling--just those 2 ingredients, NO oil, water, or eggs. I know it sounds strange--but it's really that easy. And they are really that yummy. Even my teens (okay one is 20) love them. And hubby!! On Weight Watchers they are 3 points--BUT that might have been using a sugar free cake mix. I use regular ones. Besides I eat at least 4 a day when they're here.





Try dark chocolate--when it's still warm--split it down the middle and add a thick layer of whipped cream. Oh my, oh my....

Let me know when you try it.


----------

